# devctl rescan fails in guest after detach at host



## promilton (Apr 5, 2019)

Hello,

I'm using FreeBSD 11.0 as a guest and Linux in the host. I'm attaching VFs to the FreeBSD guest and that comes into PCI list after doing `devctl rescan pci0`.

The problem is I'm expecting that the device shouldn't be listed in the guest after detaching it from the guest and also a rescan.

Using Virsh virtual manager.

Any help would be appreciated!! Currently got stuck in my automation work.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 8, 2019)

FreeBSD 11.0 is End-of-Life (November 2017) and not supported any more. Only FreeBSD 11.2 is supported, which will be updated to 11.3 soon. 









						Unsupported FreeBSD Releases
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org
				











						FreeBSD 11.3 Release Process
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org


----------



## promilton (Apr 15, 2019)

SirDice Thanks for the reply. Issue is same in 11.2 as well. Do we have work around to make attach and detach work properly.
Reboot only gives good device setup while 'devctl rescan pci0' missing something that causes kernel panic when we do install/uninstall the pci driver in guest.


----------

